# resin casting - how to make step by step with pics



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Found a great slot car site with pictured instructions for resin casting. It´s
a special homepage for 1/32 slot racing, but the way for h0 is the same.

http://www.mgussin.freeuk.com/FerrariBerlinettaBoxer/1-32BerlinettaBoxer.htm


For other 1/32 1/24 stuff use 

http://www.mgussin.freeuk.comhttp://www.mgussin.freeuk.com/Casting/1-32Casting.htm

and that`s a very large link listing with interesting stuff

http://www.mgussin.freeuk.com/00Links.htm


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for the link, Sat.

Remember to keep us posted of your experiences. 
I'm looking foward to seeing those "blobs" when their done. 

Good Luck, Mate! :wave: 


Cheers..


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

*about resin kits*

where can i get 1\64 wheels? and how do i make a mold? can i take a car i all ready have and use that as a mold?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Makes it look so easy!  rr


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

HEY!! I make the shapeless blobs around here!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Do they have gooey centers? lol


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

*how do i make 1\64*



satellite1 said:


> Found a great slot car site with pictured instructions for resin casting. It´s
> a special homepage for 1/32 slot racing, but the way for h0 is the same.
> 
> http://www.mgussin.freeuk.com/FerrariBerlinettaBoxer/1-32BerlinettaBoxer.htm
> ...


you have on the bored to make a 1\32 scale how do i make it for a 1\64 vec i am trying to make a 1\64 ford cargo van can you give me any tips? on how to make my own resin kit i am building a model city so i want to make my own vec if you can give me any tips it would be most apreated.

please get back to me at [email protected]


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

*about chat web night*

hi i try going in to the chat room it said i cant go in some thing about netscape. so joez870 i am sorry i mist you if you can tell me how to get in to the room i will be there one night next week.


----------

